# [oT] Svelati i Trucchi di Matrix !

## hellraiser

http://www.garp.ru/fun/pingpong.swf

un pezzo dell terzo episodio   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

 :Mr. Green:  sei un grande   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## akiross

bellizzimooo  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Senza parole...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stupendo. E io mi chidevo come erano gli effetti.

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Stupendo. E io mi chidevo come erano gli effetti.

 

Bellissimo, ma mica gli effetti di matrix sono fatti cosi. Io ho il dvd, lo so  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

... che ingenuo, sul DVD non metteranno mai come li fanno SUL SERIO.... senno li copierebbero tutti.....

----------

## Yans

grande   :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

strarotolo appena alzato

----------

## Benve

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ... che ingenuo, sul DVD non metteranno mai come li fanno SUL SERIO.... senno li copierebbero tutti.....

 

Penso che sugli effetti non ci sia lo spionaggio industriale. Tutti gli addetti ai lavori sanno come fare. O forse fanno firmare a tutti i tecnici e attori un contratto di non divulgazione?  :Very Happy: 

----------

